# Post your dogs up to date picture(s) =)



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

here's a picture of Bruce after his bath, & nicely groomed. share your pictures too!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

my beautiful little girl now 1 yr old


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The newest photos are in my signature.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My most recent pictures:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

"Mom, there's this Car Insurance Salesman on my head, and he won't go away!"


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout pup 
Noah Big Pup


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I love these kinds of posts! It's awesome to see everyone's furkids.

Here's a couple from Labor Day weekend. The ones in my signature are also from then. I need to take some more pictures this weekend. Winchester is 13 weeks today!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

These are most recent pictures of Zippy, one is from yesterday morning when he got into our bed which he enjoys and the other from today after he had his bath zoommies (lol that was hilarious )...he is 4 months today!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> I love these kinds of posts! It's awesome to see everyone's furkids.
> 
> Here's a couple from Labor Day weekend. The ones in my signature are also from then. I need to take some more pictures this weekend. Winchester is 13 weeks today!


I always love seeing your pic of Winchester, just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are my latest of Brady. First, asleep on his stuffed toy, and second always smiling when he gets to be outside.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

atidra said:


> These are most recent pictures of Zippy, one is from yesterday morning when he got into our bed which he enjoys and the other from today after he had his bath zoommies (lol that was hilarious )...he is 4 months today!


He's so cute! I absolutely LOVE the bath zoomies.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Ted making sure I am heading the motor home in the correct direction.


----------



## EmmaDube (Aug 23, 2009)

*Gameday Emma*

Ready for gameday!

(Sorry it's blurry, I'm getting a new camera soon)


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Great post, so many good pics.

Most recent pics of our baby girl (65 days old)


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! She is SO CUTE! I guess I haven't been paying attention on here since this is the first time I've seen pictures of her.


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> He's so cute! I absolutely LOVE the bath zoomies.


LOL...I have that on a camera, I will post it as soon as I have it uploaded


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

kindred said:


> Great post, so many good pics.
> 
> Most recent pics of our baby girl (65 days old)


She is so adorable!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

kindred said:


> Great post, so many good pics.
> 
> Most recent pics of our baby girl (65 days old)


Bera is one sweet fury ball, I just wanna hug her over and over
PS. I've seen video of her coming home, she made my day !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hard not to smile when you see Bera! She reminds me of a Golden in Australia that I used to call my Fuzzmuffin. I wonder about him all the time.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

These are photos of Mac, our 16 month old "springer." These were taken this past weekend after an afternoon in the pool. She has a lot of energy and was leaping for the racquet ball in the backyard. 

























PS: Gameday Emma we are ready down here in South Florida. Go Gators!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*My "big" girl Mia*

Here are some pictures of Mia from yesterday and today.

_Lying down on her bed:_









_Serious Mia:_









_Making a funny face:_


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> These are photos of Mac, our 16 month old "springer." These were taken this past weekend after an afternoon in the pool. She has a lot of energy and was leaping for the racquet ball in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Gameday Emma we are ready down here in South Florida. Go Gators!


He sure is a flying dog!!!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> Oh my gosh! She is SO CUTE! I guess I haven't been paying attention on here since this is the first time I've seen pictures of her.


Thanks 
Haven't post more than a couple because im most of the time spending time with her or working. We have a couple of vids tho if you want to see her running and wagging 



Debles said:


> She is so adorable!


Thanks 



atidra said:


> Bera is one sweet fury ball, I just wanna hug her over and over
> PS. I've seen video of her coming home, she made my day !!!


Atidra, we feel the same way! Since she came home I'm missing the bus day after day, can't stop playing and spending time with her 
I'm glad you enjoyed our video  (There are more to come)



Kimm said:


> Hard not to smile when you see Bera! She reminds me of a Golden in Australia that I used to call my Fuzzmuffin. I wonder about him all the time.


Hope it's a happy memory.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

kindred said:


> Great post, so many good pics.
> 
> Most recent pics of our baby girl (65 days old)


She is the cutest thing I've ever seen! I checked out your blog too, and even though I couldn't read it, I can sure see all those pictures! If I weren't about to leave, I'd be commenting on all of them. I especially like the one where she's trying to go up the stairs, she is so round!


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> These are photos of Mac, our 16 month old "springer." These were taken this past weekend after an afternoon in the pool. She has a lot of energy and was leaping for the racquet ball in the backyard.
> 
> PS: Gameday Emma we are ready down here in South Florida. Go Gators!


Wow :O
He's gorgeous.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pic of Hank taken a day or two ago...


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my Sierra, 5 minutes ago...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rappwizard, Mac is a seriously cool dog. She is half kangaroo!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

My baby boy, in the back yard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sure is a great looking pack of goldens here on GRF.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful goldens. Today it's Pacos 5th birthday. Tomorrow he will get his present; a day at the beach.


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

this thread is becoming fun, i keep refreshing to see if there are new pics...don't blame me, I just love golden pics


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> These are photos of Mac, our 16 month old "springer." These were taken this past weekend after an afternoon in the pool. She has a lot of energy and was leaping for the racquet ball in the backyard.


fantastic pictures!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Paco pictures make me happy- you are an amazing photographer, and I always think of you when trying to take golden/water photos.


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is my Bella taken yesterday  and beautiful shots everyone


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I love all the pictures... really beautiful and adorable dogs we have here


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Pretty Asia*


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some recent Pics of Kody


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, my crew is in my signature pictures..most recent pictures!


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's the peanut butter kid last night. Hopefully this is the last day with the cone.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

here are some pics for this morning......maddison the golden and chance the lab....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg, May & Razz in August/09 @ the lake!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Gwen said:


> Nyg, May & Razz in August/09 @ the lake!


What a lucky little girl to have 2 big brothers!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Bailey yesterday...pear watching


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Max and Mojo. Taken a couple of hours ago.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

See sig 
||
||
||
\/


----------



## jlthorsen (Jun 25, 2009)

here are some pics of Penny Lane at 11 weeks:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny loves to lay on the bed in the front bedroom and keep an eye on the neighborhood.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Our old man Gromit*


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting everone. Such good looking pets! Keep em' coming & feel free to post your pets that aren't goldens if you'd like. =)


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Willow (our cat) doesn't normally tolerate Kaylee, but today she was feeling sweet and they are playing twins here and getting ready for a cat nap, if you will 










And since I LOVE sleeping animal pics, here's another of Kaylee and Willow separately from yesterday at bed time.


----------

